# Kimler Var > Ülkücü Şehitler >  Ülkücü Şehit Alparslan GüMüŞ

## ceyda

alparslangumus.jpg3 KASIM 1975 

Afyon'un Bolvadin kazasındandı. Ankara 
Gazi Eğitim Enstitüsü Matematik Bölümü 2.sınıf öğrencisiydi. Yıldırım Beyazıt 
Öğrenci Yurdu'nda kalıyordu. 22 yaşındaydı. Olay günü okula geldiğı bir sırada 
okulun önünde önceden bekleyen otuz-kırk kişilik komünist gruptan otamatik 
silahlarla açılan yaylım ateşi sırasında başından aldığı kurşun yarası sebebiyle 
ağır yaralandı. Hacettepe Hastanesine kaldırılarak acilen beyin ameliyatına 
alındıysa da, kurtarılamayarak şehid oldu. Cenazesi Bolvadin'de toprağa verildi.

----------

